# How do we do this?????



## FlorencePella (Aug 10, 2015)

We are four 25-something years old who just finished a master degree in filmmaking and we want to move to Bristol! We are all from the EU (Italy, Switzerland and Germany), don't have UK guarantors and don't have jobs yet... can anyone give us a clue to how we can find a house to rent? Thanks!!


----------



## Greebo (Aug 10, 2015)

Where are you now?


----------



## Fuchs66 (Aug 10, 2015)

Switzerland isn't an EU State


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 10, 2015)

you'll need fully comp health insurance too.


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 10, 2015)

is she part of any social groupiagings


----------



## 8115 (Aug 10, 2015)

Save a deposit and one months rent in advance, go to Bristol, check out the rental market, decide if you're prepared to pay agents fees, if so go to some agencies, if not find out where houses are advertised privately, go and see a fuckload of houses, hand over the cash, move in.

I don't think I'm saying anything too radical here.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 10, 2015)

Why is Bristol such a draw for filmmakers?


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 10, 2015)

Aardmaan ... oh and at last one, possibly two porn studios -


----------



## Johnny Doe (Aug 10, 2015)

gentlegreen said:


> Aardmaan ... oh and at last one, possibly two porn studios -


 
At last? Have you been waiting long?


----------



## WaiGong (Aug 25, 2015)

BBC Bristol Natural History as well...


----------



## tinman (Aug 26, 2015)

If it's any help I'm seeking one person to share the house I rent in South Bristol from 1st October. Hope it's ok to put a link: 
https://www.gumtree.com/p/flats-houses/double-room-in-friendly-house-share/1130694152

The agent is one of the very few in the city who don't charge fees. But you should be employed according to the contract.


----------

